

2015 sees mobile manipulators coming to market - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/2015-sees-mobile-manipulators-coming-to-market/

======
robotlaunch
Fetch and PAL both working on very affordable versatile platforms shifting
industrial robotics out of the factory line and into other applications.

